# Bewegungsmelder 24V



## Wu Fu (25 Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bewegungsmeldern für den Innenbereich in 24V Ausführung.
Die Geräte sollen im Büro in Schalterdosen montiert werden. Wenn möglich sogar im passenden Schalterprogramm.

Ich dachte zuerst an Thermokon:
http://www.thermokon.de/DE/helligkeit--bewegung/wrf06i--unterputzbewegungsmelder.html

Das Problem ist, an diesen Geräten kann die Lichtstärke ab wann geschaltet werden soll nicht eingestellt werden.

Kennt jemand Geräte, die diese Anforderungen erfüllen?

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## TimoK (25 Mai 2012)

Hallo,

da gibt es Bewegungs- und Präsenzmelder von der Fa. BEG. Einige Melder gibt es in der 24V-Ausführung, die auch u.a. Lichtstärke und Co recht komfortabel über eine IR-Fernbedienung einzustellen sind. 

Beispiel für Decke:
http://www.luxomat.com/de/index.php...ie_pd2-24&bez1=b1_PD2-M-24V-RR-AP&artnr=92305

Wandeinbau in Schalterdose:
http://www.luxomat.com/de/index.php?ID=produkt&gruppe=grp_ws24&serie=serie_ind24&bez1=b1_Indoor 180-R-24V&artnr=92621

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Wu Fu (26 Mai 2012)

Super, vielen Dank.
So etwas habe ich gesucht.
Weißt du zufällig wieviel die Geräte ungefähr kosten? Das wäre noch interessant.
Hab gesehen, es gibt auch Dali Präsenzmelder, finde ich auch sehr interssant.


----------



## Temminator (28 Mai 2012)

Hallo, wie viel kostet denn der Bewegungsmelder von BEG?
Ich suche ich noch einen für den Deckeneinbau. 24V und ein Potentialfreier Kontakt.


----------



## TimoK (28 Mai 2012)

Ich bin erst übernächste Woche wieder im Büro, hab zur Zeit Urlaub. Ich hab keine Zahlen mehr im Kopf, waren aber etwas günstiger als z.B. BuschJäger und Co.

Reiche aber noch ein paar Preise dann nach, alternativ eben dort anrufen!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ThorstenD2 (29 Mai 2012)

Temminator schrieb:


> Hallo, wie viel kostet denn der Bewegungsmelder von BEG?
> Ich suche ich noch einen für den Deckeneinbau. 24V und ein Potentialfreier Kontakt.



Auch die 230V Melder von BEG haben einen potentialfreien Kontakt den man mit 24V beschalten könnte - fürs Durchschalten der 230V Versorgungsspannung müsste man da nämlich erst eine Brücke einlegen.

Wir setzen allerdings 230V Melder ein mit einer 5 adrigen Zuleitung und setzen dann im Schaltschrank ein 230V Koppelrelais, welches dann die 24V für die SPS schaltet.

Früher hatten wir auch Präsenzmelder von BEG mit 24 Volt - ich meine aber die können nur mit Wechselstrom betrieben werden!


----------



## Temminator (29 Mai 2012)

Also der hier gefällt mir ganz gut, ist nur zu teuer:

http://www.esylux.de/at/de/k/ep10425349-pd-c360i-8-dc24vplus-weiss/p/EP10425349

Der wird mit 24Volt gleichstrom betrieben und gibt zusätzlich noch einen Helligkeitswert zurück, den ich aber nicht brauche.

Bei den 230V Geräten ist der Stromverbrauch größer, ansonsten hätte ich damit auch kein Problem, solange ein Potentialfreier Kontakt vorhanden ist.


----------



## TimoK (29 Mai 2012)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Früher hatten wir auch Präsenzmelder von BEG mit 24 Volt - ich meine aber die können nur mit Wechselstrom betrieben werden!


Die BWM können sowohl mit Wechselspannung als auch mit Gleichspannung betrieben werden, ist eine 24V-Version für beides.
Wir haben bis jetzt auch jedes Mal ein Koppelrelais eingesetzt und "normale" 230V-BWM verwendet. Ich finde das Ganze ohne Koppelrelais persönlich besser, man spart sich den Aufwand und das Relais.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Wu Fu (30 Mai 2012)

Hab auch nachgesehen. 24V AC/DC steht in den Unterlagen. Sehr gut.
Bin für die 24VDC, dann kann ich den Bewegungsmelder direkt anschließen, ohne Koppelrelais.
Außerdem sind schon J-Y(ST)Y verkabelt.


----------



## Temminator (30 Mai 2012)

Fehlt nur noch der Richtige günstige BWM. Die Dinger von BEG kost auch über 100€.


----------



## Elektro99 (16 Oktober 2012)

Hi, 

den richtigen Melder gefunden? 
Falls nicht, was spricht gegen die von Präsenzmelder von EPV? 
Als Ausgang gibt es Open Collector. 

Preis auf jeden Fall deutlich unter 100 EUR und sie sind viel kleiner.  

24V AC und DC. 
Gibt es in vielen Typen, für Deine Anwendung vielleicht den hier (nur Präsenz):
http://www.epvelectronics.com/de/praesenzmelder/deckenmelder/grosse-flaechen/praesenzmelder-pm-24v-5t-master.html


----------



## Temminator (16 Oktober 2012)

Mh, ein bisschen klein der Erfassungsbereich. Ich hatte mich auf den PD-C360i/8 DC24Vplus eingeschossen, kann ich für gute 90€ beziehen.

Wie viel kostet denn der von EPV?

Gruß


----------



## Elektro99 (16 Oktober 2012)

Hi, 
Preis so um die 60 EUR inkl. Mwst. 
Gruß


----------



## emilio20 (5 Dezember 2013)

Hallo
bin auch auf der Suche nach 24V Bewegungsmelder RDI die in die Decke eingebaut werden sollen.
Habe ein Angebot von termokon. je Melder 150€ das ist mit deutlich zu viel. Hat schon mal jemand einen 230V Melder auf 24 V umgebaut?
Warum kosten die 24V melde so viel?


----------



## Gecht (11 Dezember 2013)

Kuck mal bei Finder Serie 18


----------



## BeckhoffUser (7 April 2015)

Hallo,
ich muss den alten Thread mal rausholen 
Gibt es bezüglich Präsenzmelder mittlerweile mehr Auswahl im 24V-Bereich?
Benötigt wird der Sensor im Stiegenhaus als Wandmontage.

Den EPV kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Welchen Anschluss hat der Sensor? Nur beim Powerpack ist ein RJ12-Stecker oder?
Dieser scheint zumindest eine günstige Variante zu sein.

Gruß


----------

